# Here's my 75g freshwater tank ....



## KiltyONeal (Jan 25, 2006)

Here's a flash animation of the plant growth over a 4 day period .....

http://photobucket.com/albums/c35/KiltyONeal/75GallonFreshwater/?action=view&current=AquariumPlantGrowth.swf

Contents .....

3 Otos
4 Peppered Corys
7 Glowlight Danios
5 Spotted Danios
3 Dwarf Danios
2 Zebra Danios
6 Dwarf Rainbowfish
3 Rosy Barbs
3 Cherry Barbs


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Thats really good lookin. 

Here's a flash animation of the plant growth over a 4 day period .....
^^^Thats pretty cool too!


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

Really nice tank Kilty! Love that flash thingy....


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

very nice!


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Wow awesome. I love the flash thing too, I had no idea the plants would grow *that* fast!


----------



## KiltyONeal (Jan 25, 2006)

Christine said:


> Wow awesome. I love the flash thing too, I had no idea the plants would grow *that* fast!


Yeah, that anacharis is basically a weed! I like it though because it absorbs all the nitrates in the water when it grows that fast. I don't use a mechanical filter in that tank, just plants. It's a really low maintenance tank. I just have to change the CO2 once a month and trim the anacharis every 2 weeks.

I forgot to post the lighting: four 40W bulbs (two full spectrum 5000K, two wide spectrum 2250K)

Oh, and for the CO2 I'm using two 3L bottles of sugar/yeast mixture.


----------



## FishY_FishY (Nov 22, 2005)

Lucky fish =) Great tank setup =)


----------



## madman3000 (Mar 29, 2006)

What kind of drugs are those plants on?
Just kidding cool and great tank, anachris does grow that quick uder the right conditions


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

What an awesome idea on the flash, that was just amazing. Your tank looks wonderful and very happy.


----------



## KiltyONeal (Jan 25, 2006)

Everyone,

Thanks for all the positive feedback!

:fish: :fish: :fish:


----------

